# This is a repost from the Patriot woodworker yOU CAN HELP THIS IS A CALL FOR ACTION



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

below IS THE ORIGINAL POST PLEASE BE SURE TO VOTE AS INSTRUCTED THIS IS A PERSON WITH SELFLESS GOALS WHO NEEDS OUR HELP !

For those of you who know me, this has been an ongoing interest stemming from our humble small business of making custom canes for people who need a walking aid and who are interested in having one that is not resembling an aluminum medical device or a cheap store bought version that Charlie Chaplin would have twirled.

My husband uses a cane and for years he searched for a one that had enough substance to support him and give him a sense of style. The handles were made of various materials, usually wood, some of horn or brass and usually they were a bit too short for his medium height. The real issue of form vs. function started to reveal itself when a wooden cane carved of a dragon was given as a gift and when used, the handle easily popped off, as there was very little joinery to keep it together and the glue was quite insufficient. In an effort to have a cane that fit his hand comfortably, was made sturdy enough to lean his full weight on, tall enough for his height and aesthetically appealing to the eye to give a sense of style, he made his own canes and this was the start of our attraction to wood working that snagged me into it's grip, as I had always wanted to work with wood and the portable wearable art form this offered me as a creative outlet was just the start of a new interest.

After many prototypes we have managed to create a line of canes that provide the mandatory basics of comfort, stability and style. The form of our canes must be functional and comfortable. This is not always the case when you research the history of the cane, as many were created for their superficial design interests but rarely do they give the user a comfortable and firm grip or a sense of stability. The height and heft of the shaft of a cane is also important, as an ill fitted cane can create additional musculoskeletal issues with painful results.

As a small business, we are striving to be a long term entity to provide people who need a sturdy cane additional options in their walking aid. Our clients come from all walks of life and are of a wide range of age. We would also like to become more involved in providing our custom ergonomic canes to the veterans of current and past wars. My husband is retired Army and we are grateful for what these men and women have given to defend our country and freedom and for those who have returned home, as wounded warriors, it gives would give us great pleasure in being able to provide a useful tool that would aid them in their daily activities. As a small business we would like to become a known vendor with the V.A. to distribute our canes to these soldiers. It is also a goal to be able to donate canes to the needy veterans who are outside of the realm of procured medical supplies and this in turn takes money to do so.

Here is where I need your assistance. I have applied for a grant as a small business that would allow us to continue and focus on our goals to produce our ergonomic canes in mass for veterans and be able to donate on a regular, long term basis to those who are outside of the established distribution system. What I need from you, the public, is your verified support in the form of a VOTE. There is NO money or other obligation asked of you. No monetary donations or solicitations will come from me, just my heartfelt thanks for taking a moment to LOG IN and vote for my small business, Big Stick Canes as a preliminary step to be recognized for my efforts, interests and integrity of wanting to be a successful business that provides a needed product.

I thank you in advance for your time and your VOTE. Please click on the link below, [Click on] LOG IN and Vote. [Type in Big Stick Canes, Gaithersburg, Maryland to find my application.]

https://www.missionsmallbusiness.com

I need 250 plus votes by June 30, 2012 to be considered for the next step. Please tell your friends, family and associates if you believe in my goals.

Meilie Moy-Hodnett
Big Stick Canes
Gaithersburg, MD 20882
www.bigstickcanes.com

PLEASE CHIME IN HERE IF YOUN TOOK THE TIME TO VOTE I WANT US TO HELP THIS LADY HER WORK IS WORTHY OF YOUR SUPPORT.Lance Granum the dude


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

she has 43 votes we need hundreds more please help this cause


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

They got my vote. Come on people help them out, its for a good cause.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

this is truly sad hundred ov you read the plea and did nothing to help you cuys have no heart


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't think shaming people into voting will help your cause much.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i voted on the first post


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I voted and I would hope others would do the same for me if I had a good idea such as this.
MIKE


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Dude!

Are you "out of the Woods" yet?

Still need help?


----------

